# problema de excel



## niki81 (Apr 14, 2010)

Buna forumisti!
de cateva zile imi bat capul cu niste formul de excel...ca deh la mom cand le-am invatat aveam gandul la altele. Sa va explic pe scurt problemul...so...am un sheet in care completez niste date de pe niste facturi 
- uite cap tabel:
Client data facturare Nr.factura Val.fara TVA TVA Total factura Plati Sold Scadenta Obs.


bun pana aici totul clar. Acum vine pb...am un centralizator cu capul de tabel:
Denumire client Sold din data Sold scadent (lei) Total fact inclusiv sold scadent (lei)

ideea este:
la sold = as vrea sa apara automat ultima data scadenta 
sold din data = as vrea sa apara automat suma la o anumita data
total fact inclusiv sold scadent = as vrea sa apara automat suma totala indiferent de data

Cam atat!...este careva care ma poate ajuta...am incercat cu pivot tabel...nu prea imi iese...astept pareri!
Multumesc


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 14, 2010)

Niki - does your data look about like this?

Are datele arata ca despre asta?

<!-- Please do not remove this header --><!-- Table easily created from Excel with ASAP Utilities (http://www.asap-utilities.com)  --><TABLE border=1 cellSpacing=0 borderColor=#c0c0c0 borderColorDark=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#666699 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>*Customer*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#666699 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99>*Billing Date*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#666699 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72>*Invoice*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#666699 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115>*Orig. Amount*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#666699 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122>*Balance Due*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#666699 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63>*Pmts*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Philips</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>2/21/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>19</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>241.6</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>226.57</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>15.03</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Philips</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>1/29/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>34</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>149.02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>1.21</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>147.81</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Toyota</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>1/7/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>54</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>79.16</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>55.29</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>23.87</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Toyota</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>2/1/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>72</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>29.39</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>21.82</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>7.57</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Toyota</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>3/19/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>92</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>444.65</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>107.64</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>337.01</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Exxon</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>4/7/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>112</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>139.77</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>47.58</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>92.19</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Philips</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>2/15/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>124</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>302.82</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>154.74</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>148.08</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Exxon</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>1/5/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>135</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>292.33</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>25.91</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>266.42</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Exxon</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>1/29/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>154</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>134.42</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>26.37</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>108.05</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Exxon</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>1/23/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>173</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>367.11</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>55.94</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>311.17</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Philips</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>1/13/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>189</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>229.27</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>175.51</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>53.76</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Toyota</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>4/13/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>206</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>209.57</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>91.23</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>118.34</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=116>Exxon</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=99 align=middle>5/24/2010</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=72 align=right>216</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=115 align=right>175.94</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=122 align=right>146.61</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>29.33</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## niki81 (Apr 16, 2010)

something like that...but is ok I handle that with pivot table and "if" (logical) formula


----------

